# Crème brûlée



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And last night I made Crème brûlée. I did it in a large bowl not the usual individual ramekins and decided not to do the broiler topping step. Still was good and have a little left for tonight's desert!

Recipe:
4 to 6 servings

2 cups heavy or light cream, or half-and-half
1 vanilla bean, split lengthwise, or 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
⅛ teaspoon salt
5 egg yolks
½ cup sugar, more for topping

Heat oven to 325 degrees. In a saucepan, combine cream, vanilla bean and salt and cook over low heat just until hot. Let sit for a few minutes, then discard vanilla bean. (If using vanilla extract, add it now.)

In a bowl, beat yolks and sugar together until light. Stir about a quarter of the cream into this mixture, then pour sugar-egg mixture into cream and stir. Pour into four 6-ounce ramekins and place ramekins in a baking dish; fill dish with boiling water halfway up the sides of the dishes. Bake for 30 to 40 minutes, or until centers are barely set. Cool completely. Refrigerate for several hours and up to a couple of days.

_(This is the part I didn't do!):_
When ready to serve, top each custard with about a teaspoon of sugar in a thin layer. Place ramekins in a broiler 2 to 3 inches from heat source. Turn on broiler. Cook until sugar melts and browns or even blackens a bit, about 5 minutes. Serve within two hours.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Using a broiler to make the crust is the hard way. Professional chefs use a propane torch--and not one of those little tidy-wee cooking store minis, either. They use a full-size plumbers' torch. Works a treat and is also excellent for cooking the top of a frittata or searing the outside of a standing rib roast.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> Using a broiler to make the crust is the hard way. Professional chefs use a propane torch--and not one of those little tidy-wee cooking store minis, either. They use a full-size plumbers' torch. Works a treat and is also excellent for cooking the top of a frittata or searing the outside of a standing rib roast.


Oldsarge:

I'm not even close to being that brave! 😨


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tsk, tsk. It's a lot easier than you imagine.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I use a blowtorch. Adds some drama to the preparation.

(I have been known to heat a cooled-down pot of coffee with a blowtorch. And to make toast. Handy thing to have!)

DH


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

(This post reminds me - I'd like to try a coffee creme brûlée.)

DH


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Dhaller said:


> (This post reminds me - I'd like to try a coffee creme brûlée.)
> 
> DH


Dhaller:

Actually one of the recipes recommended espresso powder:

1/2 teaspoon espresso powder (optional but recommended)*
Heat the heavy cream, espresso powder,...
Espresso Powder: I know many may not have espresso powder at the ready, so it's an optional ingredient. But trust me when I say that espresso powder makes a good crème brûlée the best crème brûlée. Leaves great flavor, but the custard doesn't necessarily taste like coffee. Rather, it's hinted with espresso flavor. 
Instead of espresso powder, you can use 2 teaspoons quality instant coffee.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Andy said:


> And last night I made Crème brûlée. I did it in a large bowl not the usual individual ramekins and decided not to do the broiler topping step. Still was good and have a little left for tonight's desert!
> 
> Recipe:
> 4 to 6 servings
> ...


Sounds outstanding. I believe the world is just a bit better place for all its varieties of custards.

Years ago, we were on vacation in Bermuda and the place we were staying at had an outdoor buffet night where the chefs (not waiters) were behind the stations putting final touches on the food or just there to answer questions, etc. - it was a fun evening.

At one of the dessert tables, the pastry chef had crème brûlée (yes, I copied and pasted from your post as there was no way on God's green earth I would have gotten the backwards and forwards apostrophes or the cute little hat over the letters on my own) and, when you asked for it, she took (I kid you not) a poker from a nearby fire pit and torched the top of the crème brûlée ramekin with the poker - the smoke that came up was fantastic. The end result looked way cool and it had a neat smokey flavor. One of the cooler "food" things I've seen done.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Using a broiler to make the crust is the hard way. Professional chefs use a propane torch--and not one of those little tidy-wee cooking store minis, either. They use a full-size plumbers' torch. Works a treat and is also excellent for cooking the top of a frittata or searing the outside of a standing rib roast.





Dhaller said:


> I use a blowtorch. Adds some drama to the preparation.
> 
> (I have been known to heat a cooled-down pot of coffee with a blowtorch. And to make toast. Handy thing to have!)
> 
> DH


Are we talking propane torches or one those heavy duty, quart sized, brass hued jobs with which we used to sweat the pipes? :icon_scratch: The propane torch is the easy option!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Are we talking propane torches or one those heavy duty, quart sized, brass hued jobs with which we used to sweat the pipes? :icon_scratch: The propane torch is the easy option!


I haven't seen a gasoline-fueled blowtorch in years. Propane is the only way to go.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Are we talking propane torches or one those heavy duty, quart sized, brass hued jobs with which we used to sweat the pipes? :icon_scratch: The propane torch is the easy option!


Yes, propane, please - much cleaner!

Though now that I think about it, you could use a laser... you could even use something like a Glowforge, and actually laser-etch your crust.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Dhaller said:


> Yes, propane, please - much cleaner!
> 
> Though now that I think about it, you could use a laser... you could even use something like a Glowforge, and actually laser-etch your crust.
> 
> DH


But then it would be too pretty to eat!


----------

